

Howto use PythonAnywhere to host your private git repos - aychedee
http://blog.pythonanywhere.com/43/

======
no_news_is
<https://www.pythonanywhere.com/pricing/>

502 Bad Gateway

nginx/1.2.5

------
bsimpson
Is there a reason to pay $5 per month for a hack like this when BitBucket is
free?

